# Slide Out Cleaner



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This silly looking thing helps get the leaves and branches off of the top of your slide out. Take a measurement of your slide out when open. Get a piece of carpet the same width. Get a piece of 1x2 about 1" shorter in length. Attach the wood with wire ties through the carpet on one end. Use either twine or thin nylon rope on the other side of the carpet. To use: Have one per lift the carpet to the top of the slide out as you pull the rope that was previously thrown over the top (you are now on one side of the trailer and the person is on the other). Gently pull the rope or twine with the carpet side down to clean off the branches and leaves. If you attach rope to the wood side too, just add soapy water and both people can pull back and forth to scrub the top of the slide out.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice idea, NobleEagle!!

Might have to add this to my ttd list.

C-Mac


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Noble we were talking about that in the chat room
I thought is was a nice Idea
Now seeing it really sounds great









Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Noble 
Thanks for that I will have to make one

Willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I love all of NobleEagle's new creative ideas...He is like the Martha Stewart of Outbacking








Slide Out Cleaners....It's a good thing









Keep 'em coming Noble, I can't wait to see what's next!
Dawn


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

You should have it patented.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great idea.









Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Great idea! Solves one big problem I have on wooded sites without having to spend $400 for a slideout awning.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Neat idea NobleEagle









I think I will stick with my four foot step ladder and long handle squeegee though. I like seeing that I actually have the top clean. And - call me crazy - but sometimes we get a little of that 'liquid Sunshine' around here, and that might be kind of messy with the carpet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I love all of NobleEagle's new creative ideas...He is like the Martha Stewart of Outbacking


Without the electronic ankle bracelet I hope.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Neat idea NobleEagle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting wet was my concern also.

John


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

.....if you add rope to the other side....and add soapy water....2 people can pull it back and forth to scrub the slide out top to clean it.... (it has to be wet)...camping + sunshine = dry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love the ideas I get from this site.

Keep them coming!


----------

